# Happy Birthday fredtgreco



## PB Moderating Team (Oct 25, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-fredtgreco (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Rev. Greco! We are blessed to know you and your family.







_"He shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper."_


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday Fred!!!


----------



## baron (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy birthday old man.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 25, 2012)

happy birthday!

Heidi, that is an awesome pic! Did you take that?


----------



## Reepicheep (Oct 25, 2012)

While he has not a lick of wisdom regarding MLB teams...he is, in fact, the most brilliant PCA minister to come from the Buffalo/Western New York region.

Happy B-Day Fred!


----------



## Wayne (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy birthday, brother. May the year bring new and even surprising blessings from the Lord.


----------



## Zach (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Fred!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Best of birthday wishes to you, Fred!!


----------



## Curt (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, brother.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you in a Puritan-Board-I-don't-know-you kind of way.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 25, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------

